# MS.com 10th anniversary bash set for June 12-14



## Steve

I have reserved the group campsite at Henning Park in Newago for June 12-14. Nominal groups size for the group camp is 20, but they can fit more they just charge us extra (no problem). The group campsite will be paid for in full by the website. For those of you who cannot fit, would like it a little more quiet :SHOCKED:, or would like to bring a camper, there are also single sites available on a first come first serve basis. I'd recommend getting on it early as it will fill up. Also if you are renting a camper site, I believe you can have 3 or 4 tent campers hook up with you and stay on your site.


Call Ron @ Newago County Parks 231 652 9298 extension 11 for info on reserving individual sites. You might want to tell him (or maybe not ) that you are with the Michigan-Sportsman.com party so he can group us together (on the individual sites).

Food, fishing, and fun will be the main ingredients of this extraveganza.

*The List of Attendees:*
Steve
Thunderhead
Whit
Dann09
Multibeard
Wildcoy73
Shoeman
Freepop
Kingfisher2
2PawsRiver
Fish
Hunter333
Mister Ed
bigcountrysg
jmckeon
Neapolis
Trouttime


----------



## Steve

Call Ron @ Newago County Parks 231 652 9298 extension 11 for info on reserving individual sites. You might want to tell him (or maybe not  ) that you are with the Michigan-Sportsman.com party so he can group us together (on the individual sites).


----------



## Thunderhead

The wife and I are definatly in. We'll be bunking in the tent group.
Looking forward to finally meeting some of you guys after all these years............


----------



## Whit1

Count George/Dann09 and I in on this. Our wives will be with us.

Will there be a cookout(s) where we all get together in the evening?


----------



## multibeard

4th post in this and Whit is already worried about eating.

Don't worry Whit I have already been thinking about all the goose in the freezer that I need to feed to some body. To bad all the beaver trappers throw all that good meat away. Haven't made a pot of beaver stew in a long time.

Don't know if we will be staying but the GF and I will be there some of the time.


----------



## Steve

Absolutely there will be food and cookouts. That will be another thread. I will have myself and possibly my boys camping with me (but I'm not sure I want to expose them to the madness) 

If someone wants to keep a running headcount of those camping in the group site so we know when we have 20 that would be great. After 20, I'll have to call the campground again and see what their absolute limit it down there.


----------



## wildcoy73

count myself and the wife in.


----------



## Shoeman

When making the reservations for campers/motorhomes/5ers mention M-S and see if Ron can put everyone in one section.










Like 1-12 or 25-36.


----------



## FREEPOP

Workin' on it real hard. I want Whit to be surprized when the "watch beagles" catch him trying to put something in my sleeping bag. You won't have to wash your hands for a week after they get done licking you.


----------



## kingfisher2

I will be attending and again attempt to convert a few fly dunkers! Ralf, can you pick me up at the airport?

Marc


----------



## Shoeman

Check your PM's

Better yet, call me


----------



## Thunderhead

Shoeman said:


> Check your PM's
> 
> Better yet, call me



Hey Ralph, you gonna let me sleep in your rig ? I won't take up much room............


----------



## FREEPOP

Ralph, I bet he snores and from the turkey hunting stories, I know he makes noises from the other end too :lol:


----------



## Thunderhead

FREEPOP said:


> Ralph, I bet he snores and from the turkey hunting stories, I know he makes noises from the other end too :lol:


I'll admit my snoring has been compared to 2 warthogs fighting over a kill................but, I haven't farted in going on 18 years.


----------



## Shoeman

FREEPOP said:


> Ralph, I bet he snores and from the turkey hunting stories, I know he makes noises from the other end too :lol:


And he sleeps in the raw :yikes:

Sorry Tom, but I'm at capacity


----------



## Thunderhead

Shoeman said:


> And he sleeps in the raw :yikes:
> 
> Sorry Tom, but I'm at capacity





LOLOL :lol:

Let me know if you have a cancellation. 

BTW, I've been working out.


----------



## moonphase

Steve, 
Just to let people know, there is also a Michigan Canoe race Association race scheduled in Newaygo for that weekend also.So if people want campsites they better get them while they are still available.As I am sure some of these guys will be camping as well.Hope to be down at that race so hopefully some of you guys come and check it out.


----------



## Steve

Ralf, thanks for posting that map. 1 - 12 is sweet as it is nearest to the water, and the group camp.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

You can count me and the Mrs in, I think Adjusted is also planning on attending.


----------



## FISH

count me, jason and steve in


----------



## toto

multibeard said:


> 4th post in this and Whit is already worried about eating.
> 
> Yep, thats the whit I know. Wish I could be there, if Steve would send the corporate jet, I could make it. Have a good time guys, and let me tell ya right now, if Shoeman shows up, you'll stomach will be hurting from laughing, maybe he can get Rodeo to show up too, now theres a pair.


----------



## Mister ED

I will be around for a good portion of the weekend. I won't know if I will be camping until later. A lot of things going on at work that week ... so I won't know until much closer to the dates.


----------



## Hunter333

I will be there Friday and Saturday for sure, not sure about Sunday yet...


----------



## bigcountrysg

Ok yall I am planning on going to this. Yes I am gonna be there.


----------



## multibeard

Mister ED said:


> I will be around for a good portion of the weekend. I won't know if I will be camping until later. A lot of things going on at work that week ... so I won't know until much closer to the dates.


ED
I am glad every one will know who you are with out a name tag as you look just like your avitar.


----------



## wally-eye

multibeard said:


> ED
> I am glad every one will know who you are with out a name tag as you look just like your avitar.



Tom you're a bad bad man......:lol: But I think if Ed would grow a goatee he would resemble his avatar.........:evil:

Since I don't live too far I was thinking about coming over one afternoon but after looking at the list I'm kind of leery now.....sounds like some shady characters........:help:


----------



## Hunter333

So I am assuming that I need to call and make my own reservation? I have a sleep issue so I dont plan to camp in "the crowd." Nothing against those that stay up all night  What sites are you guys planning to camp on?


----------



## Whit1

wally-eye said:


> Tom you're a bad bad man......:lol: But I think if Ed would grow a goatee he would resemble his avatar.........:evil:
> 
> Since I don't live too far I was thinking about coming over one afternoon but after looking at the list I'm kind of leery now.....sounds like some shady characters........:help:


Coward!!! :lol:


----------



## Whit1

*Updated List of Attendees:
*Steve
Thunderhead
Whit
Dann09
Multibeard
Wildcoy73
Shoeman
Freepop
Kingfisher2
2PawsRiver
Fish
Hunter333
Mister Ed
bigcountrysg
wally-eye


----------



## wally-eye

Whit1 said:


> *Updated List of Attendees:
> *Steve
> Thunderhead
> Whit
> Dann09
> Multibeard
> Wildcoy73
> Shoeman
> Freepop
> Kingfisher2
> 2PawsRiver
> Fish
> Hunter333
> Mister Ed
> bigcountrysg



Milt mark me down. I carry a cane so if anybody get's crazy I'm prepared.......:lol:

Remember Milt I've seen you eat at the cafe, so if you get to out of sorts I'll just toss a few chicken wings into the woods so you'll be busy for a while........lmao


----------



## DANN09

Made My reservation this morning. Don't know what site yet as Ron was not at the res. desk when I called. I did tell Him We preferred sites #1 trough #12

Should I bring My crossbow target.


----------



## Mister ED

multibeard said:


> ED
> I am glad every one will know who you are with out a name tag as you look just like your avitar.


I think it is a very good likeness ... thank you very much.:lol:



wally-eye said:


> Tom you're a bad bad man......:lol: But I think if Ed would grow a goatee he would resemble his avatar.........:evil:
> 
> Since I don't live too far I was thinking about coming over one afternoon but after looking at the list I'm kind of leery now.....sounds like some shady characters........:help:


If we run out of camping spots, let me know. I know of this great spot on the banks of the White River ... just a few miles up the road. Great location with shade trees ... I'm sure we could tap into the water and electricity from the house.:evil:


----------



## wally-eye

Mister ED said:


> I think it is a very good likeness ... thank you very much.:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> If we run out of camping spots, let me know. I know of this great spot on the banks of the White River ... just a few miles up the road. Great location with shade trees ... I'm sure we could tap into the water and electricity from the house.:evil:




Ain't no sweat Ed I got that covered. Heck I could put 6 or 8 right in the yard........river access...great trout fishing, $50 a night each.....:evil:


----------



## jmckeon

where is this being held at like what area of michigan i would like to come up with the wife so knowing where we would be driving to would be nice


----------



## Mister ED

jmckeon said:


> where is this being held at like what area of michigan i would like to come up with the wife so knowing where we would be driving to would be nice


From Steve's first post in this thread:


Steve said:


> I have reserved the group campsite at Henning Park in Newago for June 12-14. Nominal groups size for the group camp is 20, but they can fit more they just charge us extra (no problem). The group campsite will be paid for in full by the website. For those of you who cannot fit, would like it a little more quiet :SHOCKED:, or would like to bring a camper, there are also single sites available on a first come first serve basis. I'd recommend getting on it early as it will fill up. Also if you are renting a camper site, I believe you can have 3 or 4 tent campers hook up with you and stay on your site.
> 
> 
> Call Ron @ Newago County Parks 231 652 9298 extension 11 for info on reserving individual sites. You might want to tell him (or maybe not ) that you are with the Michigan-Sportsman.com party so he can group us together (on the individual sites).
> 
> Food, fishing, and fun will be the main ingredients of this extraveganza.


----------



## jmckeon

any one from the midmichigan area attending this camping bonanza maybe we could hook up and split the cost for gas out and back as i plan on attending may have one with me but not sure might be solo


----------



## Steelee

Hello All,

I camped out at Henning Park for two months last year. I may be able to provide some information and help. For you tent campers that want your own site, they do have about 10 sites for tenters. The other 70 or so sites have hookups for RV,s. You can reserve tent sites and the rate is cheaper than the others.

There is a decent bathhouse with electric outlets in the bathroom and 6 shower rooms.

The park is right on the Muskegon River. There is a nice boatramp, but a fee is required. Unless the river is high, there is plenty of room for wading both upstream and downsream of the boat ramp. For you fly or spinning fishermen, there are trout that will probably be taking gray drakes in the evening and at dawn. There is a fish cleaning bench with running water down by the ramp next to a small restroom. 

The town of Newaygo is right around the corner from the campground with shopping and restaurants.

If any one has a specific question, please pm and I will try to help.

Regards,

Steelee


----------



## jmckeon

ill for sure bethere names jeff


----------



## Neapolis

I have a seasonal site, # 14. See you all there.


----------



## Whit1

*The List of Attendees:
*Steve
Thunderhead
Whit
Dann09
Multibeard
Wildcoy73
Shoeman
Freepop
Kingfisher2
2PawsRiver
Fish
Hunter333
Mister Ed
bigcountrysg
jmckeon
Neapolis


----------



## Whit1

*The List of Attendees:*
Steve
Thunderhead
Whit
Dann09
Multibeard
Wildcoy73
Shoeman
Freepop
Kingfisher2
2PawsRiver
Fish
Hunter333
Mister Ed
bigcountrysg
jmckeon
Neapolis
Trouttime


----------



## Thunderhead

Just imagine if we had all 34,000+ members show up .

Can anybody say " Woodstock " ? :coolgleam


----------



## bigcountrysg

So are we responsible for our own meals. Or is there a camp cookie that will be cooking it up for all of us. 

Also what are the rules for this outing. I don't want to be sitting next to Thunderhead naked around a camp fire singing Koombawa.


----------



## Shoeman

bigcountrysg said:


> So are we responsible for our own meals. Or is there a camp cookie that will be cooking it up for all of us.
> 
> Also what are the rules for this outing. I don't want to be sitting next to Thunderhead naked around a camp fire singing Koombawa.


Noticed your willingness to roast a pig. That's pretty cool, but do you really want to babysit a hog all day?

As for Thunderhead, you never know...LOL The best we can do is to keep at least one eye on him AT ALL TIMES. This way if you have to poke your eye out at the end of the night, you'll have one left 

Not sure how the menu looks or what the rest of the gang has in mind. Without starting a huge production on "who's bringing what" and what time food is served, I'm for making our own meals, but I'll leave that up to you guys.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Shoeman said:


> Noticed your willingness to roast a pig. That's pretty cool, but do you really want to babysit a hog all day?
> 
> As for Thunderhead, you never know...LOL The best we can do is to keep at least one eye on him AT ALL TIMES. This way if you have to poke your eye out at the end of the night, you'll have one left
> 
> Not sure how the menu looks or what the rest of the gang has in mind. Without starting a huge production on "who's bringing what" and what time food is served, I'm for making our own meals, but I'll leave that up to you guys.


 
I was not volunteering to roast a pig. You want that then show up at my house. I was just curious thats all.


----------



## Thunderhead

Hey, I thought this was a clothing optional campground. 

I also planned on bringing my Karaoke machine to liven things up a little after dark and have been jamming here at the house tweeking out my rendition of " Tube Snake Boogie ". 

I'm pretty good too. :coolgleam


----------



## Steve

bigcountrysg said:


> So are we responsible for our own meals. Or is there a camp cookie that will be cooking it up for all of us.
> 
> Also what are the rules for this outing. I don't want to be sitting next to Thunderhead naked around a camp fire singing Koombawa.


We will organize some sort of pot luck for Saturday night as the date approaches. Otherwise you will be on your own.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Thunderhead said:


> Hey, I thought this was a clothing optional campground.
> 
> I also planned on bringing my Karaoke machine to liven things up a little after dark and have been jamming here at the house tweeking out my rendition of " Tube Snake Boogie ".
> 
> I'm pretty good too. :coolgleam


 
Clothing is mandatory especially for you Thunderhead. I head about your deer camp incidents.:lol:


----------



## wildcoy73

Thunderhead please keep your clothing on. I have seen the pics and will never be the same.


----------



## wildcoy73

What time will people be showing up on friday?
Plus I have a screened in room Will there be room to bring this can fit sevral members in it if needed to get away from bugs, or just to use as storage?


----------



## broncbuster2

Shoeman



Should I do a raindance for this outting also,
Remember last time it rained for 2 weeks

Need rain?


----------



## Whit1

broncbuster2 said:


> Shoeman
> 
> 
> 
> Should I do a raindance for this outting also,
> Remember last time it rained for 2 weeks
> 
> Need rain?


I ain't Shoeman, but from me that would be a big.....NO!

:lol:


----------



## Whit1

Is anyone in need of lead? I have a can full of lead sinkers of various types and sizes that could be melted down. If so let me know in this thread and I'll bring it with me to the outing. There may be more, including an anchor or two that my Dad made years ago.


----------



## wildcoy73

Well The schedule came out, and I will be off that weekend. Work thursday night get off at 4:30am. will go home and catch a couple hours of shot eye and than head over to get setup and start drinking.


----------



## buffalo

I would like to be there but we have a family wedding that weekend on the other side of the state. I hope all of you have good weather and be safe on the river. I know there will be great food and beverage that will run like water. Have a GREAT time. Buffalo


----------



## bigcountrysg

Well I am sorry to say I will not be able to attend this. I thought I would be able to but now due to things beyond my control I will not be able to attend.


----------



## Steve

With this event drawing near (starting the evening of 6/12) it's time to start finalizing plans. The group campground is reserved in my name (now that's a mistake  ) and from the looks of the attendee list we will have room. Need to start putting together a list of food for Saturday evening Pot luck. I will be bringing my two man DryFly boat and plan to do a float either from Croton to Henning (long float) or Thornapple to Henning on Saturday morning. Let's have the others post their plans as well. If it's not a scorcher, I'd be tempted to do the longer float as I haven't fished much yet this year.


----------



## wildcoy73

will be bringing the rods, no boat yet.
Will have to think about food for saturday.


----------



## Thunderhead

I can bring up some venison to cook over the fire. Got plenty of backstraps and sirloins. 

`


----------



## Whit1

Steve said:


> With this event drawing near (starting the evening of 6/12) it's time to start finalizing plans. The group campground is reserved in my name (now that's a mistake  ) and from the looks of the attendee list we will have room. Need to start putting together a list of food for Saturday evening Pot luck. I will be bringing my two man DryFly boat and plan to do a float either from Croton to Henning (long float) or Thornapple to Henning on Saturday morning. Let's have the others post their plans as well. If it's not a scorcher, I'd be tempted to do the longer float as I haven't fished much yet this year.


 


How long, including for fishing, is Croton to Henning as compared to Thornapple to Henning?

I have to do som consulting first before I get specific about food items.


----------



## Steve

Ralf can chime in or I think this has been posted before..... somewhere.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Man this is the first time I saw this, HOW far is Newago from SW lower of the state?? Just wondered before I start doing some digging.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG

Dave, it's about 45 minutes north of GR.


----------



## Shoeman

Whit1 said:


> How long, including for fishing, is Croton to Henning as compared to Thornapple to Henning?


Twice as long!

It would be an all-day float. I haven't been on the upper and couldn't tell you how it fishes, but the Croton to Thornapple would give you better options for the "stand-to-cast" fishing in a Dry Fly.


----------



## Steve

If I remember right Croton to Thornapple is about 1/2 day, and Thornapple to Henning is about 4 hours.


----------



## Whit1

Ralf and Steve,
Thanks for the info. It sounds like Croton to Thornapple may be what we want. May I assume that it'll be brown, rainbow, walleye, and smallie fishing? We will be using Dryfly boats.


----------



## Steve

Correct me if I'm wrong Ralf, but I think you can stop by and join us in the Debauchery even if you aren't camping. You'll have to purchase a day pass and drive on down to the group camp and you probably can't stay past 10 or so if you aren't camping.

I'll probably float Croton to Thornapple Sat morning. You can't get your feet down in most places. I have a feeling I'm going to loose a few anchors :yikes:. In the morning I'm probably going to fish hardware.  Evening I'm going to fly fish if I can sneak away from the festivities long enough  What's your suggestions for flys this time of year Ralf?


----------



## Shoeman

Steve, Milt,

There's quite a bit of shallow gravel in the upper that should fish pretty good. San Juan Riffle just down from the dam, Pine Street Riffle, Carmichael Flats and a few un-named shallow spots are ideal for Floatboat fishing. Basic nymphs like hare's ears, pheasant tails, prince and grey drakes, even egg patterns (sucker spawn) should keep you guys busy. As for dries, Sulphers, small cinnamon caddis and grey drakes. Don't hesitate to swing wets even if they skate along the surface in the swing.
For the deeper work, Chili Peppers, clousers, Sippy's misfit, sculpins, crawdads, anything with some bulk. 

You might run into some walleyes, but I've never got any throwing bugs. Maybe a well-presented worm....lol

It's been a weird year with all the high water and then blanket hatches last weekend like I've never seen. To say they are well-fed would be an understatement. The growth rate has been phenominal. Many of the 6" fish are close to 10" already and fat. There seem to be quite a few monster holdovers as well. Once the hatches taper down some (and they should by then) the fishing will be awesome. 

For a short evening float like some of us did years ago, the stretch from the campground to New Bridge below town should also fish well. There should be enough guys to spot

I got sucked into a last minute wedding that Friday, but if my work load is manageable I should be up late that night. I'll probably hit the water first thing Saturday.

Anyone can visit the Park for the daily fee. Not sure if they will kick anyone out at 10. It's going to be hard to monitor who's camping and who's just there for the day.


----------



## Shoeman

BTW, if you're gonna throw hardware like raps and spinners, do yourself and the fish a favor by pinching the barbs.


----------



## Whit1

I won't be tossing fur n' feathers, but rather drifting under a "strike indicator" something like crickets and if.......doubtful..........I could find some shiners using bass/walleye minnows. I might also dig around a bit for crayfish and give them a bounce or two. I'd love to find some real sculpins to toss as well.


----------



## Steve

Now I just have to find a place by me that sells flies. I don't think Gander Mountain's selection is very good. If I remember right, that grey drake is a hand tie if you want one.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Steve said:


> Now I just have to find a place by me that sells flies. I don't think Gander Mountain's selection is very good. If I remember right, that grey drake is a hand tie if you want one.


I can get you a woodchuck pelt if you want to make your own.:lol:


----------



## Shoeman

Parsley's in town has a pretty good fly selection. He might have some. I think almost any "spent" iso or drake imitation will work


----------



## quest32a

Looks like Ill be up Sat night. Probably bring the GF too. Hopefully I can get my boat motor fixed by then...LOL


----------



## Steve

Look foward to seeing you John.


----------



## quest32a

Need me to bring anything?


----------



## Thunderhead

quest32a said:


> Need me to bring anything?


It'd be nice if you brought a _bathing suit_ this time............ :SHOCKED:


----------



## quest32a

Thunderhead said:


> It'd be nice if you brought a _bathing suit_ this time............ :SHOCKED:


LMAO!!! Ill have the girlfriend in tow this time to keep me in check...LOL Besides, I don't think Stelmon will be there this time to mess with.


----------



## Shoeman

quest32a said:


> LMAO!!! Ill have the girlfriend in tow this time to keep me in check...LOL Besides, I don't think Stelmon will be there this time to mess with.


Or SteelieHead (Art) "Do whatever you want, just don't break my glasses" :SHOCKED: LMAO


----------



## Steve

Pot luck list here.


----------



## Steve

Here is the trophy for the Best Story Contest to be held at Saturday's campfire.










Thanks to Fiji who donated it and can't be there. This will be a travelling trophy. Whomever wins it will get to keep it in their office until we meet again for another story telling session. This thing looks sweet!


----------



## wildcoy73

Wife just asked me if kids are allowed to come?
Looks like thier father will not pick them up for the weekend, and she was wondering if she can bring them along or if she need to get a sitter.


----------



## Steve

Of course kids are allowed to come.


----------



## Shoeman

I might be a no-show, but I'm working on it. I'm trying to unload my 26'er prior to my vaction which starts at the end of the month. After pulling the shrinkwrap I discovered some kind of critter used it for the winter. It's not real bad, but will require some additional unanticipated work. :rant:

It's been moth-balled for several years and another month or 2 might not matter, but waiting until August doesn't make sense either.


----------



## Steve

Shoeman said:


> I might be a no-show, but I'm working on it. I'm trying to unload my 26'er prior to my vaction which starts at the end of the month. After pulling the shrinkwrap I discovered some kind of critter used it for the winter. It's not real bad, but will require some additional unanticipated work. :rant:
> 
> It's been moth-balled for several years and another month or 2 might not matter, but waiting until August doesn't make sense either.



That would be a major bummer if you can't make it.


----------



## Thunderhead

Shoeman said:


> I might be a no-show, but I'm working on it. I'm trying to unload my 26'er prior to my vaction which starts at the end of the month. After pulling the shrinkwrap I discovered some kind of critter used it for the winter. It's not real bad, but will require some additional unanticipated work. :rant:
> 
> It's been moth-balled for several years and another month or 2 might not matter, but waiting until August doesn't make sense either.



C'mon dude. Your one of the biggest reasons I was going.


----------



## knockoff64

Thunderhead said:


> C'mon dude. Your one of the biggest reasons I was going.


Apperently Tom's expecting a big wet kiss (again).


----------



## Steve

Any late word on whether you'll be able to make it Ralf? Who will we have to divert campground personell?


----------



## Shoeman

I'll be there late Friday (after a wedding...:SHOCKED and leave sometime Sunday.

Someone has to keep an eye on you fools :lol:


----------



## Thunderhead

Shoeman said:


> I'll be there late Friday (after a wedding...:SHOCKED and leave sometime Sunday.
> 
> Someone has to keep an eye on you fools :lol:


Great !! I'll stay up and give you a hand setting up camp. 
Look for the big bearded guy in the black cowboy hat and red bikini beach shirt.


----------



## trouttime

Does anyone know if there is a local watering hole that will be showing the Red Wings game 7? I just gotta see this game!


----------



## Steve

Looks like I'll be listening on radio since the wonderful digital transition happens tomorrow night.


----------



## trouttime

I'll bring my radio just in case!


----------



## Steve

Or maybe somebody has one of these:

http://www.supersonicinc.com/index.cfm/Televisions/fuseaction/ViewProductDetails/ProductID/3,3860480


----------



## Shoeman

trouttime said:


> Does anyone know if there is a local watering hole that will be showing the Red Wings game 7? I just gotta see this game!


The "Sportsman" right in town!

Great Food and reasonable


----------



## quest32a

The Muskegon is running a little high right now. Hopefully they aren't getting as much rain up there as we are down here today. Could make things a little muddy.


Edit. Looks like most of the rain is staying south. I would think the river should be in pretty good shape. A little high is a good thing for my prop this weekend...


----------



## Steve

Yes the water is really ripping. Hopefully it has peaked and will come down some by Saturday (the day most people will start fishing it).


----------



## Shoeman

quest32a said:


> The Muskegon is running a little high right now. Hopefully they aren't getting as much rain up there as we are down here today. Could make things a little muddy.


It rarily gets muddy, even at 5000 cfs

I would still suggest a little caution for the guys fishing on foot tomorrow. It has peaked in Evart and is already coming down on the Little Mo

It should be fine by Saturday morning as it's already dropping 

For those wading tomorrow, consider up-stream of the launch at Thornapple,the South side of the dam (above the bridge), below the launch site below the dam, at Henning below the launch and in town just above the RR bridge (south side by the canoe rental). Those are shallow areas with limited current. Pine Street will be a challenge at today's flow unless you put some rocks in your pockets... LOL 

Of course shore fishing is another option.


----------



## Steve

For those of you who will be fishing. The water from Croton down to M37 is Blue regulations:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/stream-regs_272062_7.pdf


----------



## wally-eye

Might have missed it but does the campground close at a certain hour for drop in guests??

Anybody have an idea on Saturday when most people will be back in camp sitting around the camp fire shooting the breeze??


----------

